# Birth Month Figurines



## debodun (Jun 23, 2021)

Anyone remember or have these? There was a figurine for each month - several ceramic compaines made them and the figurine design varied between them.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> Anyone remember or have these? There was a figurine for each month - several ceramic compaines made them and the figurine design varied between them.
> 
> View attachment 170664


Wow Deb,

You have a lot of stuff that I have never laid eyes on. Do you have enough to open a shop?


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 23, 2021)

I remember them well.  Even had a few back when I was a kid.  They're highly collectible.  

Are they part of one of your collections, Deb?


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 23, 2021)

I vaguely remember these; my grandmother had a few friends who collected them.  My grandma wasn't much into collecting.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jun 23, 2021)

Oh wow. My oldest sister had those when we were growing up. I had forgotten all about them. I'm going to have to show them this post and see if she remembers. Thanks


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 23, 2021)

I never saw them before, and I think they are Beautiful. I wonder what the November figurine looks like.


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2021)

This is one collection I DON'T have. I did have a few at one time. Can't find them now so I must have sold them. I just happened to remember them looking at my other knickknacks.


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 27, 2021)

Yes I have a few, gave some to grandchildren


----------

